# Spark plug wire chewed through



## clhereistian (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a Troy-bilt Tru cut 100 push mower with a Briggs and Stratton engine. Either a squirrel or a groundhog chewed through my spark plug wire and the end of the wire with the spark plug boot has gone missing. 

I was told that I need to but an entire coil. Is this true? If not, what do I do?


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

RATS!! You could buy a new spark plug boot for under $1. I would just wrap the exposed wire with electrical tape or better yet reinsulate it with heat shrink tubing. Coil replacement will likely cost more than $20.


----------



## clhereistian (Apr 19, 2010)

The problem is that the wire that is left is not long enough.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh it actually chewed the wire and not just the insulation. I once had a coil that someone had cut the wire off, I cut about 4" off the end of an old automotive spark plug wire and but spliced it onto the existing wire on the coil, it worked fine. I made sure that the ugly butsplice was hidden inside the crank housing.

Yes replacing the coil is the proper fix, but since you are here asking questions, I am gonna throw some not so professional options at ya. Good luck.


----------



## clhereistian (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I did that and it starts but sputters and dies right away. Guess I might have to look for a new coil. It just stinks spending 30-40 when the mower was only $200 6 years ago.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

It should run, even if you twisted a paperclip between the coil wire and the sparkplug. You might want to open the recoil housing up to make sure the rat did not do more damage inside. If you need a coil, some mower shops will sell you used parts. Some mower shops will only sell you new stuff.


----------



## clhereistian (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, I will give that a shot tomorrow.


----------

